# Hoyt Vantage LTD



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

JNG...

Take a peek at this 
http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/CLASSICX.html 
J
ust about any ATA and draw length you could want.:tongue:


----------



## Archer156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I do know it is the bow that the great Chuck Adams shoots now and he has always been a good finger shooter!


----------



## gracie (Oct 7, 2006)

grump,i have a black with crome accuwheel target LTD.it is by far the most comfortable bow i have.in fact i have two.one in camo.only bow i have had that i would say would come close was the hoyt oasis.i would sell the crome model ,but im keeping the camo.like any bow-shoot before you buy.good luck


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

OK, is this new bow really any better than the ProTec with the LXPro limbs and accuwheels?

Tom


----------



## Archery Al (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 2008 hoyt vantage x7, looks like the same riser as the LTD. X7 has X1000 limbs, 7" brace ht., 41" ATA. Same year they had X8 with X2000 (X3000?) limbs, 8" brace ht., longer ATA. I'm one of the rare finger guys who likes shooting the lower brace ht. and more aggresive cams (cam & 1/2 Plus).


----------



## espenrod (Dec 19, 2008)

what speeds are you getting out of that ltd with hunting weight arrows?


----------



## stella (Nov 7, 2010)

Please send re. the chrome fingers bow. Whats the DL, poundage, price, availability.


----------



## stella (Nov 7, 2010)

gracie said:


> grump,i have a black with crome accuwheel target LTD.it is by far the most comfortable bow i have.in fact i have two.one in camo.only bow i have had that i would say would come close was the hoyt oasis.i would sell the crome model ,but im keeping the camo.like any bow-shoot before you buy.good luck


What is the asking price for the black with chrome accuwheel target LTD? What is the DL, what is the A to A lenght, estimate the weight of the bow.


----------

